

Kno Bails On Hardware, Takes Another $30 Million. Is An Android App Next? - acgourley
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/08/kno-bails-hardware-30-million/

======
acgourley
The lesson here is to really be careful about whats coming down the pipe
hardware wise. Especially if you're building your own hardware that will take
a while to get to market.

So ask yourself: will NFC, cheap tablets, front facing cameras or lots of
mobile processing power change what you're trying to build? Don't build for
the current landscape.

~~~
replicatorblog
Totally agree, developing hardware is like playing a hand of blackjack that
you've bet your mortgage on where the dealer doesn't turn his hand over for
12-18 months after you do.

